# E-caller



## ndhunter44 (Dec 1, 2011)

Whats a good e caller/ecaller combo for the weekend warrior? looking for one for the spring 2013 preferably between $250-300. Thanks!


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

www.goosegetter.com

Alex


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

http://www.snowsmacker.com/start.htm


----------



## ndhunter44 (Dec 1, 2011)

Does goosegetter have good customer service and decently fast shipping?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

www.snowsmacker.com

Give this guy a look. Stand up guy.


----------



## NC Ducker (Feb 17, 2010)

Squawk box is deffinately the way to go! Very light weight and compact. I am very satisfied with mine. Customer service is top notch and they are a sponsor. http://www.northernskiesoutfitters.com/squawkboxecall/


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> Does goosegetter have good customer service and decently fast shipping?


Yes.

Alex


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

2nd the squawk box,shot over this caller myself with Matt from "northern skies" great unit and Matt is not only a sponsor but a great guy that will back his product.


----------

